# How long do limited editions last before MAC pulls them from the website and counters



## JanineDesiree (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope this is in the right place...

Limited Edition items.. how long are they around for?

I only have a counter and the amount of LE items is sparce. So I just like to know how long I have to get to a real store before things start to disappear.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: How long?*

It all depends on the hype/popularity of the collection & the amount of product that is given to the counter for the launch....

It's really impossible to say-we sometimes sell out of things in 1 or 2 days & other things stay around for months.

I would say, in general, you are safe for probably a week or two (depending on how busy the counter is), but even if they are sold out, the counter should still have the testers around for you to swatch & try them & usually things last longer online so you could order from there.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: How long?*

Hi Janine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *waves*  In terms of how long the major LE collection displays are up for, they'll usually stick around for 1 and a half to 2 months, depending on the interval between collections.  My local counter will have 2 major LE collections up simaltaneously and when a newer one launches, the older one will get bumped.  For example, Strange Hybrid (which was released in the very beginning of May) is no longer displayed at my local counter.  However, certain items from the collection might still be available, you just have to specifically ask the MAs who work there for them.

How long the actual specific items will stay around for really depends on how busy the counter/store is, how popular the collection or item is, etc.  I say you're safe within a month.  For "hot" items like Barbie though, they were gone in like, a week or two.


----------



## JanineDesiree (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: How long?*

HI Debra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't realize Strange Hybrid was around for so long. It was still at my counter last week. I didn't see it tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going on a trip to Edmonton at the beginning of August. I'm planning on spending alot of money on MAC while I'm there. So I'm hoping the two new collections coming out will still be around, atleast the ones I want... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is all good to know.

I was also told by the girl at my counter tonight the Slimshine will be a regular and not LE anymore.

/rambling...


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 21, 2007)

*How long does MAC keep each Collection available at stores for purchase?*

Hi All, 

Pretty new to MAC, here. 
How long does MAC keep each Collection available at stores for purchase?
I was only able to buy a couple of C-shock shadows this month but would like to know how much time i'll have before they become unavailable at stores.  Also, the Strange Hybrid collection...is it still available at store? When might that go out?

Thank you!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: How long?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_It all depends on the hype/popularity of the collection & the amount of product that is given to the counter for the launch....

It's really impossible to say-we sometimes sell out of things in 1 or 2 days & other things stay around for months.

I would say, in general, you are safe for probably a week or two (depending on how busy the counter is), but even if they are sold out, the counter should still have the testers around for you to swatch & try them & usually things last longer online so you could order from there._

 
^^^What she  said.


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: How long does MAC keep each Collection available at stores for purchase?*

Thanks!!  Still learning how to navigate this site!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: How long does MAC keep each Collection available at stores for purchase?*

Just for reference...we sold out of Firespot & Sunmetal in less than a week (even though we had a TON of Firespot) & we're out of Going Bananas already.

However, spring RTV just happened so you're not going to have much luck finding really old stuff (anything older than Danse got sent back)


----------



## bebs (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: How long does MAC keep each Collection available at stores for purchase?*

if you dont think you'll be able to get to a counter right away, most places will hold stock for you for quite a few days.. I've had some mac stores hold it for me for up to a week and a half when I've been out of town (this is also with knowing me and knowing I would come in whenever I could to get it) or if you know what you would like you can always get an item or many items shipped to you 

and I've heard and seen counters with stock around for along time.. I think they have to send it back within like what is it.. 3 -4 months after it was lanched is what I've heard. dont know for sure or not so somebody correct me if I'm wrong. so at a really slow counter you could be in luck for a while


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: How long does MAC keep each Collection available at stores for purchase?*

It depends on the store/locations.
The counter I go to at Macy's still has items from last April.
They even have some Msf.


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 31, 2007)

*How long will a collection be available in store/web?*

Hey girls, 

I want to know how long will a new collection be available in stores and on the web. There are so many times when I'm wondering if I should get this or not, next thing I know they are all gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: How long will a collection be available in store/web?*

for the stores, not sure about the time frame. i just got my revitializing energy charged water from the sunstrip collection at Macy's and that collection came out 2 months ago. they don't have the sunstrip and moonbathe collection display anymore so if you want anything from that collection, you have to ask the MA if they still have that particular item you want from the collection or ask them if they still have items from the collection.


----------



## lsperry (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: How long will a collection be available in store/web?*

Here’s another thread on this same subject:

How long does MAC keep each Collection available at stores for purchase?
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74726

Also, just like noahlowryfan said, even when the displays are gone from the store or web, the products are usually still available. Just call a counter or store or look online under the individual categories -- Nordstrom and Macy's seemingly keep the products online the longest. And, of course, there's always the CCOs (cosmetic company outlets) at Outlet Centers.

HTH


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: How long will a collection be available in store/web?*

usually stores send product back to mac twice a year, so they may hang around for up to 6 months if it's not sold out. also, certain collections are different (for example, the icon collections) depending on mac's contract with the person/company, they can only keep the collections in stores for a certain period of time. as far as i know, they keep most LE products on the website until sold out (again, excluding special collections)


----------



## ratmist (Aug 15, 2007)

*How long does a LE collection stay on the counters?*

I'm flying to America for a short trip on 24th.  I live in the UK, so I was hoping to pick up MAC stuff in America because it's far less expensive.  Does anyone 
know how long the current LE collections (Flashtronic and Rushmetal) will be on the counters?  I won't be able to get to a MAC counter in America until 4th Sept, and I have a feeling they'll be long gone or sold out by then.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How long does a LE collection stay on the counters?*

There's another thread about that here:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74726

But for these collections specifically....at my counter, we have 3 of the shadows, all of the MSFs & most of the l/gs from Flashtronic & for Rushmetal, we have all but one of the lipstics & almost all the pigments (although we are running low on Off the Radar, Quick Frost & one or two others)


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How long does a LE collection stay on the counters?*

Usually until they are sold out.


----------



## KAIA (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How long does a LE collection stay on the counters?*

At the closest MAC Store I go, I saw the other day, moonbathe e/s, flashtronic, rushmetal sutff, JADEYE & FROSTLITE fluidline (Jewelescent 2006)


----------



## Nessy (Jun 13, 2008)

*So how long does a collection last for?*

Hi 

Right im hoping ive posted this in the right section, Does anyone know how long a collect lasts for? Taking out the sold out feature. Im just wondering as because of where i live its a rarety for me to get to a MAC counter so i will mainly be buying MAC online and will only probably be able to buy once a month. Will the collections last longer than a month for do they only last for a certain time each?

Thanks for any help

Nessy xx


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: So how long...*

I'm not exactly sure as to an answer I don't know if there is a specific time length, but I would think a collection will run for as long as MAC has stock. So if a certain collection sells out in 2 weeks I guess it would only last that time unless more stock was produced, whereas another collection could last 5/6 weeks if sales are slow.

Maybe you could time your buys with collection release dates each month, so you ensure you get the LE items you want.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: So how long...*

Thanks for the reply, i kinda throught this was the way it was lol. Its just sometimes a LE set could cost up to £200 and i dont have that much a month to spend but could spend it over 2 months lol means i gotta pick which ones i want more than others lol.

Thanks again

Nessy xx


----------



## sugar-rimmed (Oct 30, 2008)

is it weeks or months? or does the time differ between collections?


----------



## Kelly78 (Oct 30, 2008)

They last as long as they last. There's no set time - I wish there was!! Some things could last months, but others could be gone in a week - it makes the pressure to buy now crazy!!


----------



## mufiend (Oct 31, 2008)

I know that for the Heatherette collection which was released 3/27, one of the stores in my city that still had the trios were "sending them back" a couple weeks ago if that helps with a timeline although I don't know if it's representative of all LE stock.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 31, 2008)

My free-standing counter said 6-7 months depending upon the popularity of a collection. My MA told me that they still had a few things from Naughty Nauticals, and it went back this month. So, it just depends


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 2, 2008)

in uk we still have starflash online which came out mooooooonths ago i think! i think it depends how popular the collection is, maybe some sell faster than others


----------

